

TechShop lets you use their shop equipment to fabricate anything. - newton
http://techshop.ws/

======
gcv
That sounds fantastic. Wish there was a NYC location.

------
menloparkbum
I've been a member of Techshop since April. Please don't spread the word, it
is getting difficult to schedule time on the laser cutter. ;)

------
manvsmachine
I'd heard about TechShop but never been to one (none in my area).The class
catalog is absolutely amazing though. Seriously, just 40 bucks gets you in a
class with a CNC plasma cutter. Incredible.

------
christefano
Thanks for posting this!

------
ph0rque
And they're coming to the Triangle in NC... awesome!

------
biohacker42
I wish there was one near Boston.

~~~
christefano
The South End Technology Center (SETC) has an open-access lab in Boston.
Thanks to their partnership with the MIT MediaLab, they have many of the same
tools as TechShop.

